# GZK?



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

Can anyone here from the US tell me about their experience with ordering from GZK? eventually I'd love to get one of those titanium slingshots with a fiber optic sight.

How long does it take to get your order?
Quality of the products?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Well respected dealer with a great reputation for customer service and fast shipping. Only issue is that shipping is very expensive ($50!) unless you meet the $69 limit for free shipping. There are US based dealers that sell GZK bands and latex. Also consider posting in the forum wanted section for a frame you are looking for. You might get lucky!


----------



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

StringSlap said:


> Well respected dealer with a great reputation for customer service and fast shipping. Only issue is that shipping is very expensive ($50!) unless you meet the $69 limit for free shipping. There are US based dealers that sell GZK bands and latex. Also consider posting in the forum wanted section for a frame you are looking for. You might get lucky!


As much as I'd like to convince the accountant (wife) that I need a new slingshot after I got my first less than a month ago, I dont think that will happen any time soon. Im wondering if anyone here might have the crazy power ttf with one of the 2 point sights. That's the one I'm interested in

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Got a picture of the one you are looking at?


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

A month without a new slingshot?!? Man!! A week without a new frame and I’m shaky and having withdrawals. Lol


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

My order from GZK last week was 4 days from China to South Carolina.


----------



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

flipgun said:


> Got a picture of the one you are looking at?


https://trade.onloon.net/detail?itemId=446cca70bdfb4757a491d34b31b99ab6

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trap1 (Apr 12, 2020)

It's definitly worth spending over $69 if shipping below that is gaunnae cost $50 alone & shippin IS fast!


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

www.slingshooting.com


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

The quality of the products I have bought from GZK have been top notch.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I have ordered from GZK twice and both times I got my shipment so fast that I was completely surprised. Their products are top quality all around. They tend to include extra goodies to try out as well. The only caveat that I can think of is to put together an order large enough for free shipping. Maybe split an order with a fellow forum member? The other vendor that i have had solid results from is Simple Shot. Pocket Predator has amazing frames but I have not ordered shooting supplies from them. I have had increasingly poor results from Dankung to the point that I actually no longer do business with them. Just my opinion and with that and $10.00 you can get a cup of coffee lol


----------



## Sayaaaaah (Dec 14, 2020)

I'm on my 3rd order from GZK, ordered it on the 18, and looks like it should come by tomorrow. The first 2 times came in less than 4 business days... from China. Very professional and throws in some extras.


----------



## Sayaaaaah (Dec 14, 2020)

Update:
Came in yesterday! Gave some extra .66 yellow and everything came so quick.


----------



## Hermit (Feb 7, 2014)

In my opinion GZK is a great company. Very fast shipping from China - 5 days average. If ou spend a certain amount like I believe is $69 shipping is free. I have purchased shooters, patches, latex, etc etc and all high quality. Most important to me is the great customer service. Top notch company in my book.

Rich


----------

